# Matriarchy



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you think we'd be better off if women ruled the world?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

No, even as a woman I would disagree actually. Women have this craving to control things, and if you actually give them into their desires, they will be equally totalitarian as men. Men would become weak in their wake, so it would just be a flip of current circumstances I guess, with woman weak and men too strong.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The only historical matriarchies I know of were in some South Seas islands, and they seem to have been as warlike as the general run. Looks like some details would be different, but not the Big Picture.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I suspect you're both right. I grew up with a general picture that women are so much nicer than men based on family circumstances, and of course realised soon after that women can be utter bitches.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

No










I rest my case


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

It doesn't matter either way.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, that came to mind straight away too.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

sospiro said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahaha, of course!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, Maggie was tougher than the average Englishman.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I actually do think that we'd be better off if we were ruled by women, but then again I'm a sort of knightly medieval woman-woshipper. I think that women tend to be more practical than men (who often get too attached to ideas), and thus better leaders.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Polednice said:


> Do you think we'd be better off if women ruled the world?


Not necessarily, but it's good to have them in positions of power in government and business, etc. to even the balance. It has historically tended to favour men, but there were women rulers of the past like Catherine the Great of Russia and Queen Victoria of UK.

I think Maggie Thatcher is saddled with some unfair criticism. She wasn't a saint, but at least she kind of got the UK going after economic stagnation before. Of course, other politicians could have done the same or similar. But people who have to cut budgets in hard times always cop huge flack. I'm not a fan of her but at least she had a brain, not like a recent former President of the USA.

We have a female PM here in Australia now, Julia Gillard. I can't comment on her much, I don't follow politics here that much. She doesn't seem better or worse than anyone else, from what I can gather. It may well be that political leadership is overrated, it's like many other jobs, you need to be a good actor, good in front of the camera, first and foremost. That's what I think of it now in this PR and suitspeak addled world.

I think it's fair to say that in a system set up by males, females will have to fit in that mould. Eg. Thatcher, as well as eg. Golda Meier of Israel and Indira Ghandi of India. There was maybe potential for Benazir Bhutto to do some good maybe in Pakistan but she was assassinated. I've heard good things about Mary Robinson, former President (I think?) of Republic of Ireland, but she was more of a figurehead than an active politician, that realpolitik is up to the Prime Minister to do. I think there was a West AFrican country which had (or has?) a female Prime MInister, and I've heard good things about her overall. Ditto of Nicaragua, or one of the Central American republics.

Women are getting more prominent in politics across the world, which I think is overall a good thing, but not necessarily better, just evening the balance...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't forget across the ditch, three-times-PM Helen Clark who now heads the United Nations Development Programme. I was a fan, particularly her refusal to join the war on Iraq.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Yeah I forgot Helen Clark in my "summary." I really don't know that much about her, except some basics (like her anti-Iraq stance).

I think it's fair to say that the more progressive nations will inevitably have women as leaders. Eg. some countries I think are very unlikely to have a female leader. Russia, or whaterver it's called - Russian Federation - seems to have gone backwards since the days of Catherine the Great. Since then we've had a long line of guys only, it seems the reigns of power in "Mother Russia" is a boys only club. I think even China might get a female leader before the Russians, but I'm just guessing there...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

No problem with it at all, as long as none of the matriarchy were like the late (and presumably fairly unlamented) Marge Schott.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I think it would certainly be better if women and men were more equally spread out in leadership postions but one gender having all the control just wouldn't work. A balance is needed for almost anything in life.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Precisely 

Although, there is, imho, no such thing as an honest politician, be them women or men :lol:.


----------

